# Sochai Soch Na Hovai



## Sikh80 (Jan 10, 2008)

The english Translations of the various Tuks are, sometimes, amusing. Let us look at the following and try to find the odd man out.

 ] jpu ] (1-3, mÚ 1)
Chant And Meditate: 
 Awid scu jugwid scu ] (1-4, jpu, mÚ 1)
True In The Primal Beginning. True Throughout The Ages. 
 hY BI scu nwnk hosI BI scu ]1] (1-4, jpu, mÚ 1)
True Here And Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True. ||1||
 socY soic n hoveI jy socI lK vwr ] (1-5, jpu, mÚ 1)
By thinking, He cannot be reduced to thought, even by thinking hundreds of thousands of times.

This is the Bani Of Nanak ji-1. I think Sochai soch Na Hovai je Soche lakh Vaar......


----------

